# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  New Materials / Filaments To Test?

## Fusion3 3D Printers

Just saw the announcement of another metallic PLA material for FFM printers over at 3DPrint.com

Our printer can use most any material as long as it doesn't require to be heated to a temperature greater than 300* Celsius.  

We already have a pretty long list of materials tested and we don't require users to purchase proprietary materials like a few of the manufacturers out there.

_Please suggest any new materials that we should test on our printer!_ 

We'll contact the manufacturer for a sample and be sure to publish settings on our support website once we ensure it will properly print.

----------


## jimc

Well chris its nice to see you got your own section here in the forum

----------


## igolfchip

> Well chris its nice to see you got your own section here in the forum


Thanks!  Appreciate your spreading the word about our printers

----------

